# Instrument Finish Supplies, Canadian Distributers?



## Terence (Oct 25, 2013)

I'm looking for Canadian suppliers of guitar and violin finishes that I can't have shipped from the US due to flammability issues. Can anyone offer help?


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Nitro-cellulose lacquer? I purchased some from these guys a while ago:

Exotic Woods

And they still sell this:

Classic Instrument Lacquer

They are here in Ontario though, but they do ship. All their contact info is on their site.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

Richelieu carries the full Mohawk line, gallons and rattle cans.

In Toronto there's Goudey's, they will probably ship to you and so will Yorktowne Paint

In Toronto for rattle cans - Steeles Paint carries the full line of Dover Pad lacquers as does Summit Paints in Aurora

Also, any Sherwin Williams will probably order for you and they make excellent lacquers.


----------

